# Acorns are not good...



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

So I posted this on another forum, but I wanted to update some of y'all on Sydney...She is fine at this point, but last weekend in Florida she ate a lot of acorns and has been sick ever since. Ziggi ate alot too, but they didn't seem to upset him as bad as they did her.

So Syd's been acting a bit funny...pooping in her crate and in the house the last couple of days she did have a little bloody loose stools and I called the vet about it. When we were in Florida the two of them went to town on the acorns, there was no stopping them! So they seemed like there tummies were upset no big deal, little loose stool not a huge deal, fed them some rice and egg to calm their tummies. I also called the vet he said acorns have a lot of tannins in them and tend to be really acidic and hard on the dogs stomach to watch it a few days and come in if it got worse or didn't improve.

Well the little Z-Monster seems fine...but Sydney had an accident in her crate again today and in the house last night (totally not like her) and she seems a little hunched up...so I decided to feel on her tummy and in doing so it caused all the hair on her back to stand on end...so Ho-Ho-Ho to the vet we go...

...I really hope it is no big deal, just don't want to take any chances!

Then we went to the vet after I got off work...t(he first part answers another poster)

No pooping hasn't been her problem...she has been pooping and throwing up too much...in fact she was a little worse off then I thought, but she has seemed "ok" until today. When I got home from work to take her to the vet she has pooped and puked all over her crate, poor thing still had drool hanging from her mouth. So we rushed off to the vet...they poked, they prodded, the took some blood, and some stool, and some x-rays...

Poor thing was quite lethargic and nauseous in the room, totally not like her to not meet and greet everyone, she just laid there. So the doctor came to the conclusion that there was no blockages, but that she was very dehydrated, and has lost a good bit of weight this week. They are fairly certain that the mass amount of acorns have caused a serious bacterial imbalance in her tummy or something to that effect. They gave her a shot to control the nausea and some pills to re-cultivate and balance her tummy. They wanted to keep her overnight for some IV fluids, but I really can't afford it...(trust me if I thought it was a "bad" decision she'd be there)

Now that she is home again she seems to be feeling alot better. She is following me around everywhere, and has an appetite (she got a little boiled chicken and rice) She also has been drinking a lot of water 2 1/3 cups of water and 1 cup of pedialyte in the last hour and a half...

Anymore suggestions for making sure she is getting rehydrated, and any suggestions for once her tummy calms down on getting some weight back on her...she is down almost 6lbs from her normal weight

I know there is a recipe out there for some ball thingies...I can't remember what they are called, but they are supposed to be good at putting weight on a dog...if anyone knows please post link or recipe.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*"Satin Balls"*

All ingredients are uncooked RAW and "Satin Balls" are served raw.

Satin Balls for Little Dogs -- or to try out recipe on your dog to see if he will eat it.

1 lb cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1 and 1/3 cups Total cereal
1 and 1/2 cups uncooked oatmeal
1 raw egg
6 Tablespoons wheat germ
1 package Knox unflavored gelatin
2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
2 Tablespoons unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt

Satin Balls Half Recipe
5 lbs cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1/2 large box Total cereal (about 6 cups cereal) 
1/2 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 7.5 cups oats) 
5 raw eggs
1/2 of 15oz jar wheat germ (about 2 cups) 
5 packages Knox unflavored gelatin
5/8 cup vegetable oil (this is pretty close to 2/3 cup) 
5/8 cup unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt

Satin Balls Full Recipe
10 lbs cheap hamburger (high fat %)
1 large box Total cereal (about 12 cups cereal)
1 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 15 cups oats)
10 raw eggs
1 15oz jar wheat germ
10 packages Knox unflavored gelatin
1 and 1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 and 1/4 cup unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt

Notes:

"Whole Wheat Total" cereal (blue box) comes in large 1 lb 2 oz size (about 12 cups settled) and a smaller 12 oz size (about 8 cups cereal), which would work in Little Dog or Half Recipe. But in the long run, the large size is more economical. Don't get Raisin Total or Lo Carb Total.

Uncooked Oatmeal like "Quaker Old Fashioned Oats" and less expensive supermarket house brand, come in large 2 lb 10oz size (15 cups oats) or smaller 18 oz size (about 7 cups oats).

15oz jar of wheat germ is about 4 cups. Some stores only carry a 12oz jar of wheat germ, which contains about 3 and 1/4 cups of it.

Vegetable oil -- use a good one. I use olive oil.

You will find additional notes and comments at the following site ~ Satin Ball recipe for dogs who won't eat


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup that's it Satin Balls works wonder's used this on a rescue and the dog picked up weight in no time ... Hope the dogs are doing better and recover in no time! My vet also recommended gatorade/pedialyte to keep fluids up to par so I would pick some of that up if you haven't already. I have also used gerber baby food as well with a pup who had surgery on his jaw stage 1 liquid and it's easy on the digestive system hope this helps.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

She seems to be doing a lot better today, the anti-nausea shot seemed to help get her going...poor thing she was all drooly. I brought her to work with me today so I can keep an eye on her and make sure she continues to drink her pedialyte. She was supposed to go back to the vet this morning for IV fluids, but honestly can't afford it, and if I think it was life or death she would have spent the night there last night. 

She is still very interested in food and willingly drinks, so I think with a little TLC she will be just fine. She already looks physically better then last night too, she is not as "dried up" looking


Thanks Marty and Sadie Satin Balls are what I was looking for...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwww...

Keeping the two babies in my prayers...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Hope they are both feeling better soon, my lil weiner dog loves acorns too, karma could care less for them all she does is throw them up in the air and try to catch them.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

So I came on here looking for some help for Dakota - and (as usual) VERY HELPFUL information!!! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! How is Sydney doing??????
I live in North Florida, and Dakota has been showing signs of upset stomach ALL week!!!! I had NO idea acorns were so harmful - she LOVES acorns...and any other berry she finds in the yard!!!!! I get ALL the berries away from her immediately before she even has a chance to eat them, but she gets away with most of the acorns!
She isn't really acting sick (still very active and playful and wet nose) - but a few nights ago she woke me up at 2am vomiting on my shoulder (she still sleeps in my bed), she's been trying to eat grass EVERY time I let her out, she hasn't finished one meal completely in a few days (although she is eating 3/4 each serving), and she's had some pretty loose stool all week. This morning, for the first time, she messed in the house (not completely liquid, but not solid either).... so I'm wondering if a vet visit is needed. She completed ALL her vaccinations about a month ago (including rabies) - So I took her to the dog park last Sunday for the first time (to celebrate her 4 month birthday)..... and I was concerned maybe she picked up something there ???? But reading this, I think maybe it could be the acorns. I have been feeding her Blue puppy formula for a little over 3 months... and about a month ago introduced some veggies (steamed sweet potatos, raw carrots)... I slowly removed the wet food and only give her dry now - but that's been a few weeks..... so I don't think her food is the problem... ???? I did some research, and think maybe we should try fasting for 12 hours.... then some white rice and chicken and smartwater to see if that helps with her upset stomach...... any thoughts/advice???????


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney is good now I fed her Pedialyte and boiled chicken and rice for 3-4 days...her situation was really bad because she got so dehydrated, and she had an overrun of bad bacteria in her tummy...

Ziggi recovered much better once he passed all the acorns took about a week and a half I'd say...he had soft serve poops, and they both had accidents in the house while they were coming off the acorns. They are hard on their stomachs because they apparently cause an extremly acidic environment.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to get Dakota to leave them alone? Our yard is FULL of them - and getting ALL of them away from her seems like it may be impossible. Or maybe her stomach will just get used to them???? 
Glad to hear your kids have recovered and are doing well!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

No the only reason my dogs are not still eating acorns is cause we came back to North Carolina from Florida and we don't have them at our house.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A vet reccomended pumpkin pie filling to me at one point to firm up the stool for Jarvis. Is she getting sick occationally or all the time? Where are you located? I'd love to see dakota!


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm in Jax - Arlington area. Dakota would LOVE to see you also!  
I made her a few days worth of organic brown rice and boiled chicken.... she's either feeling better or just LOVES it.... she's been whining for food (after 2 bowls full) all evening!! She doesn't vomit often - except in the car (aweful she gets car sick because she rides with me almost every day!!!) I'm hoping she grows out of that! The other night was the only time she's ever thrown up outside of the car. Her stools are fairly abnormal - different consistency pretty much every time she goes. My guess is the acorns, combined with the fish oil I added to her diet last month and the black walnut extract I add to her water every few days for flea control. She doesn't act sick - not lethargic, doesn't seem like she's in pain, very energetic and playful...... just the stools and the food she leaves in her bowl recently that has me a bit concerned. Let us know when you have time for a playday.... we'd love to ride out to the country!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

How old is dakota now? Indi (in my avatar) may do alright with her... jarvis (our mutt boy) wouldn't mind company... he tends to give alittle cold shoulder to new doggy comers to the house... I think he thinks we're going to add a new dog to the house everytime one comes over lol! Neela is just plain nasty to other animals so we'll just keep her crated in her bedroom (lol I know I'm a nerd... my dog has her own bedroom). Give me a call 434-2783 maybe we can do some lunch at the house... it'll be good for Dakota to run in a big yard for a little while! The place is completely fenced in. I'm generally home on Sundays and Wednesdays, but I'm gonna try to stick around the home front tomorrow as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, what's your name!? lol mine is Shana... it sounds like Shaynuh, but im used to being called Shannah or Shannon lol


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm Valerie - nice to meet you! (Beautiful name btw - I knew a girl in Jax ... pronounced the same way!!!)

Scratch the never throwing up except in the car for Dakota! She just threw up again!!!! She is LOVING the rice and chicken... wolfed it down just now.... and within 10 minutes.... it came back up!  Guess a visit to the vet may be soon ahead.... if her stomach doesn't appear to be any better by Monday... she's going to Dr. "Feelbetter" lolololol (I am JUST as much opposed to Western Medicine in aniamals as I am in humans however, so let's hope for no more throw ups and solid stools!!!!)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

flutterbyinthewind said:


> I'm Valerie - nice to meet you! (Beautiful name btw - I knew a girl in Jax ... pronounced the same way!!!)
> 
> Scratch the never throwing up except in the car for Dakota! She just threw up again!!!! She is LOVING the rice and chicken... wolfed it down just now.... and within 10 minutes.... it came back up!  Guess a visit to the vet may be soon ahead.... if her stomach doesn't appear to be any better by Monday... she's going to Dr. "Feelbetter" lolololol (I am JUST as much opposed to Western Medicine in aniamals as I am in humans however, so let's hope for no more throw ups and solid stools!!!!)


I wonder if she's eating too fast? My dogs drink alot very fast... When they get active afterwards they do ralf lol. Does she heave or does it just come out of no where?


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

I had to buy her one of those bowls to make her eat slower - she was always getting hiccups! This morning after she ate (at 5am) lol - she wasn't very active right after when she threw up. I took her to the dog park at the beach this afternoon (probably dumb choice on my part).... but she's been playful as ever and I thought she'd be fine to get the exercise and playtime..... she threw up 3 times in my car on the way there... heaving prior to actual expulsion (ewwww) and once again on the way home.... that time it was very liquidy - not bile.... looked like rice with alot of clear water in it! (sorry for being so gross). Her stool has however been regular all day.... and it's actually SOLID!!!!  The puking this morning may have been from the time of day and eating quick.... who knows.... the car, I still think that's more car sickness than tummy sickness.... she started doing it after her first set of vaccines.... just seems like it's been getting worse! Does car sickness go away??? Is there anything homeopathic I can give her?? (Sorry - after all the problems with her vaccinations.... Dakota is 100 percent homeopathic!!! No dramamine for her!!!)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

flutterbyinthewind said:


> I had to buy her one of those bowls to make her eat slower - she was always getting hiccups! This morning after she ate (at 5am) lol - she wasn't very active right after when she threw up. I took her to the dog park at the beach this afternoon (probably dumb choice on my part).... but she's been playful as ever and I thought she'd be fine to get the exercise and playtime..... she threw up 3 times in my car on the way there... heaving prior to actual expulsion (ewwww) and once again on the way home.... that time it was very liquidy - not bile.... looked like rice with alot of clear water in it! (sorry for being so gross). Her stool has however been regular all day.... and it's actually SOLID!!!!  The puking this morning may have been from the time of day and eating quick.... who knows.... the car, I still think that's more car sickness than tummy sickness.... she started doing it after her first set of vaccines.... just seems like it's been getting worse! Does car sickness go away??? Is there anything homeopathic I can give her?? (Sorry - after all the problems with her vaccinations.... Dakota is 100 percent homeopathic!!! No dramamine for her!!!)


I'm not the least bit squeemish lol, I've always had at least one dog around my whole life.

Dogs do get car sick... my grandmothers do! lol It could also be a nervous thing in the car. Indi has had a hard time with the car since we got into an accident earlier this year. When she's nervous she sheds alot, thank god the interior of my car is dark grey! haha Not sure what you can do for the car rides homeopathically... grandma has to dope her dogs up before we take them to the vet! lmao

How often do you take her for car rides? Does she pick where she spews (back or front seat)? We should really have this conversation somewhere else. Message me sometime or give me a jingle!

I'm glad syd and snoop are feeling better!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*well*

might be a bit late to this conversation but my pit did this to till she was about a yr old we would crate her in the back of our suv with plastic tucked under and over the kennel.
also my moms 2 yr old dog does fine as long as she cant see out any windows
if she looks she upchucks

just try taking her for very short drives and more and more and more each time she doesnt get sick if she gets sick shorten the rid again. its mostly a puppy thing with luck she will grow out of it.

good luck!


----------

